# First one this season...



## JanB (Nov 28, 2020)

Finally weather is cooling down and I was able do some bacon...


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 28, 2020)

That’s a lot of good looking bacon! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 28, 2020)

Looks good ! Gonna be some good eating in your future.  Nice job

Ryan


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Nov 28, 2020)

Mmmm...Bacon!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2020)

Looking real good!
Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 28, 2020)

Man looks like some eggs taters and biscuits in your future.

Warren


----------

